# Anderson Silva Dodging Rich - How amazing is this?



## ashokjr (Oct 15, 2006)

I picked Rich to win the Silva Vs Franklin II and we all know how it turned out.

I got a gif file showing how Silva kinda danced around to dodge Rich's kicks and punches. It was quite amazing and it completely shows how confident Silva is really.

Link to the file: http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb113/MtKrav911/SilvaShuffle.gif

Admins..Please lock it up if the image is already posted.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

pretty cool gif.. pretty kewl dodging :thumb02: 
what if Rich hit him and knock him out..i'll probably be laughing until this time..:thumb02:


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

ashokjr said:


> I picked Rich to win the Silva Vs Franklin II and we all know how it turned out.
> 
> I got a gif file showing how Silva kinda danced around to dodge Rich's kicks and punches. It was quite amazing and it completely shows how confident Silva is really.
> 
> ...


cool gif...Thanks.. Here's your gif:










the bobing and weaving was very accurate & looks damn pretty and actualy served a purpose, 

compared this one:










hahhaha!!!(gif stolen but funny though)


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

buo said:


> compared this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The WTF fits that perfectly.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah it's amazing alright... _amazingly_ old.


----------



## ashokjr (Oct 15, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Yeah it's amazing alright... _amazingly_ old.


 So is all the BS about Randy, fedor and Dana. We never get tired of talking about it. Do we? Somethings never age. They are good whenever we watch them. IMO though. You might disagree.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

That whole fight I kind of wonder what was going through Rashad's head. I think it was trying to be some sort of dance/taunting but with how tired he was it came out terribly.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Props for the gif!

What I find impressive is if you watch Silva when he first ducks down to his right he stops to avoid Rich's knee during the kick. That's some mad reflexes.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

ashokjr said:


> So is all the BS about Randy, fedor and Dana. We never get tired of talking about it. Do we? Somethings never age. They are good whenever we watch them. IMO though. You might disagree.


Haha, I'm only messing.


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

ashokjr said:


> So is all the BS about Randy, fedor and Dana. We never get tired of talking about it. Do we? Somethings never age. They are good whenever we watch them. IMO though. You might disagree.


 
don't forget how Timmy's a beast (no, I'm not talkin'bout man-bear-pig)...in the HW division :thumbsup:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

it's like half man, half bear and ugh half pig!

I saw a gif, which I should have saved, of Rashad and Anderson busting it around a disco ball. SHit was classic.


----------



## sleeptones (Feb 4, 2007)

lmfao! Brad Imes looks confused


----------

